# I need Help, Fitting Subjects to Page



## Charrio (Apr 4, 2009)

I have this problem, i always draw a character too big for the media, i work traditionally so paper. 

Any tips on how to size up the character in layout? 
If that made sense, sorry its late


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 4, 2009)

I occasionally have that problem myself, characters always seem to trail off one edge or another (example).

It's all about the initial sketch you use to lay out your character on the paper.  Block out your character's size and proportions, the entire body, making sure to sketch out placeholders for any elements with a large width or length (tail, wings, etc).  It can also help to mark off 0.5" ~ 1" margins from the edges in pencil, so you can try to keep your subject framed in that area but still have room to compensate if you go over.

It really does come down to planning, and that's something you learn primarily by experience.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 4, 2009)

When doing construction lines (which are great and work well for these cases), you just have to tweak placement and poses for what you're trying to accomplish.  Bring something closer if it's trailing off somewhere, etc.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh cool, that border idea sounds great, i remember way way back instructors always saying fill the page lol I guess i kept trying but doing it wrong lol


----------



## Charrio (Apr 4, 2009)

Ratte said:


> When doing construction lines (which are great and work well for these cases), you just have to tweak placement and poses for what you're trying to accomplish.  Bring something closer if it's trailing off somewhere, etc.



That makes sense, i know i will get it, but its a hard thing to master for this old mouse lol


----------



## PhantomLion (Apr 4, 2009)

Hmmm, yeah I used to have this problem as well, that's why I always scrutinize my sketch before I go any further and end up taking up the entire page and not having room for the things I originally wanted in, quite often the problems are right at the beginning of your drawing and you don't even realise it until you're like more than half finished...sucks I know


----------



## Charrio (Apr 5, 2009)

PhantomLion said:


> Hmmm, yeah I used to have this problem as well, that's why I always scrutinize my sketch before I go any further and end up taking up the entire page and not having room for the things I originally wanted in, quite often the problems are right at the beginning of your drawing and you don't even realise it until you're like more than half finished...sucks I know



Lol i do that all the time, get half way doing some detail and then, DOH, lol


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 5, 2009)

Which is why your initial conceptual sketches should include all the extremes of your character, so that you know there won't be anything farther of than what you framed out.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 5, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Which is why your initial conceptual sketches should include all the extremes of your character, so that you know there won't be anything farther of than what you framed out.



I try that and then like when i get to the hair or tail or even clothing since capes and such can be way out there, i just have to think more ahead, its hard monitoring yourself, i need a bell when i do it lol


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 7, 2009)

One habit people do is place the head at the near center of the page, this will almost always gaurantee a cutoff of your character. As others have mentioned know your head ratio (7 heads, 5 ...whatever) and block in the space according to that size.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 7, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> One habit people do is place the head at the near center of the page, this will almost always gaurantee a cutoff of your character. As others have mentioned know your head ratio (7 heads, 5 ...whatever) and block in the space according to that size.



So should i be blocking in the head in base size or like with hair?  I have broken myself from the centering the head on the paper, that was hard lol


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 7, 2009)

Charrio said:


> So should i be blocking in the head in base size or like with hair?  I have broken myself from the centering the head on the paper, that was hard lol



The entire head as in bald.

Also, one other way of getting used to the space is drawing the torso first. It's just another method that can help.


----------



## RavenReverend (Apr 10, 2009)

I actually found that by turning my page horizontal I got a better idea of how to lay out characters. Rather than trying to fit them on the page vertically, I just put them in different poses, even cut their bottom halves off to get a cooler look like portraits and what not. Sounds kind of dumb here. XD Also, computer paper makes an excellent recyclable way to lay out a page before really drawing it out.  Saves me massive amounts of money considering how much a decent sketchbook costs these days.


----------



## Centradragon (Apr 19, 2009)

I tend to draw characters starting from the waist.  This means I always start from the center, it's easy to balance, and pretty hard to run out of room.

If I start from the head, I always make it too big/small for my tastes.  :<


----------



## Muir (Apr 20, 2009)

When I draw and I'm using a reference (either real life or photo), I draw a base line (normally the top of a shoulder or the straight part of an arm/leg) and work my measurements from there. So lets say I'm using a photo and I want my drawing to be double the size. I take my base line on the photo and measure it using my pencil (arm straight out, elbow locked). Say the base line is 1/4 the length of the pencil. I then lay the pencil on my paper and mark out the base line but double the size - so 1/2 the length of the pencil. Then I continue to draw, checking the measurements between my drawing and the photo as I go along, making sure the ratio is the same.


----------

